# 1966 Strombecker Slot Car Racing Track - hella-fun stuff!



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone. 

Recently, I purchaced a big box of 1966 Strombecker slot car track from one of my wholesalers. 

After cleaning it up and testing the electricity through the tracks, our 1/32nd scale slot car track is up and running at our store, Monster Hobbies. 

Please check out this video and tell me if it looks like fun! 






Enjoy! - P.S. I will be building some 1/32 scale Slot Cars from Lindberg kits and Monogram slot car parts in a future video.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Great stuff. A friend of mine is into 1/32 slot cars. They are a blast. You can also make slot cars out of the old 1/32 Airfix and Hornby car models.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Freakin' sweet! A old-time hobbyshop I frequented in my mis-spent youth had a 1/32nd track that was easily over 10 feet long and at least 6 feet across. It had a couple of steep banked turns, criss-crosses and a long straightaway. If you were in the store you had to keep watch for cars flying off tight turns or the banked curves headed for your face or the back of your head! (You could bring your own car and rent a controller (and time) or you could rent both the car and the controller (and time).

Good times..good times...

Larry


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome, I raced slot cars at Polk's hobby store in NYC in the 60's they had one huge track it was one of the best at that time for NYC kids to race on. Karl


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey DJ, when the House of Hobbies was in his original store on Ft. Harrison back in the early to mid-60s before he moved to the bigger store a couple of blocks further south, he had the entire back room setup with a big slot car track. I never owned one but I remember that huge track with banks and such and as the one Larry knew about, he rented time on the track. I always thought they would be fun and we had an HO at home but I just never did slot cars.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I never saw the House of Hobbies track but in Tampa we had a shop with a huge track up on 56th street, just north of Busch Gardens. I think they were called Mr. B's. It was an old, dark, hobby shop with a giant track up front. I guess they closed up sometime in the late 70s. About the last thing I recall buying there was the Estes X-Wing rocket starter set.

I was thinking of setting up a slot car set in my house. I have a spare room, but also a vast hallway. If I don't make a permanent layout and just build it so I can take it down (at some point) I can make a giant layout or a drag track. The space is about 7' x 30'


----------

